# Erinmore Flake



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

Cracked open a tin of this aromatic and figured I would share my thoughts.

Opening the tin I was met with a strong scent that I could best describe as a mix of pineapple, juicy fruit gum and a touch of anise.

The flake is cut shorter than other flakes I have tried, so folding and stuffing into my pipe was rather easy. For the small bowl I had, one little flake was just right. The tobacco was a touch on the moist side, but not as bad as most flakes I have tried.

It lit up rather easily and only required a minimal amount of lights during the smoke.

The flavor was what surprised me the most. This is the first aromatic I have tried in a long time that actually tastes the way is smells. I was getting hints of the Virginia tobacco mixed in with the flavor. I found it rather enjoyable.

No bite from this blend for me. Lots of cool, flavorful smoke that burned all the way down into a fine ash.

I have read that this is a love it or hate it kind of tobacco. I for one love this stuff. I enjoyed two bowls yesterday and hope to partake of this some more in the coming days.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just lit my first bowl of this. I've got a slight tongue bite from it so far though. It does have a sweet taste to it, but hard to pick out any other flavors just yet. It could be the aromatic I'm looking for though to keep around, as I'm typically an English/Latakia lover.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I find Erinmore Flake to have a "baked bread" flavor/odor that takes some getting used to. I didn't smoke more than a couple of flakes, maybe its time to revisit this one.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I've read here and elsewhere that Grousemoor and Erinmore are peas in a pod. I have a full tin of Grousemoor (minus one bowl) for either of you guys who would like to compare it to Erinmore. Personally I don't care for it.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I have always had a soft spot for EF myself. While I can smell the room note of what I am smoking myself, I have gotten sponteanous compliments on the aroma of this tobacco. 

Another one you might like if you havent tried it already, and another of my favorites, is University Flake. Seems to be flavored with berries, good tobacco underneath too, mostly burley I think.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I have quite a bit of Erinmore Flake left that I'm not going to finish anytime soon (VaPer vapors these days). Anyone want samples PM me (until supplies last). Its worth trying out.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

to me this smells of apricot, i agree this is an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

rj if ya havent given the samples out id be glad to sample heck if nobody else wants any send her my way


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

mike t said:


> rj if ya havent given the samples out id be glad to sample heck if nobody else wants any send her my way


Too late, turned to bread-flavored ash already :r


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

i also think of apricot and find enjoyable but not an all the time smoke


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

Heavily cased, palate cloying, hot smoking, number 1 worst tobacco and it should be :bn


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Gig said:


> Heavily cased, palate cloying, hot smoking, number 1 worst tobacco and it should be :bn


I wouldn't go that far but I will say that I found it to be the most repulsive tobacco from a tin I ever smoked.

Most repulsive overall is just about any cherry blend I ever tried.


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

Nope, number 1 worst tobacco ever. The problem is it's everyewhere downunder. You can find this garbage in every corner store :BS


----------

